# The Sephora and Victoria Secret Discount Sales Haul!



## ElvenEyes (Apr 19, 2011)

I made good use of the 15% off at Sephora and a card for the month of April at Victoria Secret. I already put a few lipsticks and liners away, but here is the bulk of it.

  	Rows of Eyeshadow Palettes:

  	1.  Sheseido Flora and Fauna, Rose Tones, Wood Tones
  	2. Lancome Teal Fury, Jade Fever, Amethyst Glam
  	3. Dior Amber Design, Pink Design, Nude Pink Design

  	And some lip goodies and bronzers from VS, perfume and a concealer camo quad from Sephora!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

may i ask how the quality of the dior eyeshadows compare with mac's?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 19, 2011)

lol I haven't the slightest idea! They arrived a few hours ago and I haven't worn them yet!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

oh, well please lmk when you get the chance.  i've been eyeing those and chanel's for some time but am afraid to make the plunge.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 21, 2011)

hw are the victoria secret lipglosses? i always see them bt am hesitant to purchase cause cosmetics are not their main feature..

  	loving all the dior quads! i may creep in at night to take them with me. heehee..


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 21, 2011)

VS has some nice MU. Maybe more oriented to the younger crowd, with lots of glitter or shimmer in them, but their lip products are not bad. Not the best in the world, but definitely worth trying out. My favourite product of theirs is their lipliners.  Nice colours, a lot of softer ones I can't find elsewhere.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> VS has some nice MU. Maybe more oriented to the younger crowd, with lots of glitter or shimmer in them, but their lip products are not bad. Not the best in the world, but definitely worth trying out. My favourite product of theirs is their lipliners.  Nice colours, a lot of softer ones I can't find elsewhere.



 	thanks debbie.. think ill try out their lip products soon..


----------



## naturallyfab (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this! I'll definitely look into VS lip liners. I've been needing to get some new ones anyways
  	!


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2011)

sweet jesus Debi! how did i miss this haul of yours! so so awesome!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 10, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sweet jesus Debi! how did i miss this haul of yours! so so awesome!!


	rofl!  Hey, I needed palettes and you know how much I have been selling in tarot decks, so it seemed the thing to focus on!  Loving Shesiedo!  Planning on using some Lancome and Dior soon!


----------

